# Detailed M3



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I spent the better part of yesterday and today detailing my car. Here are some pics. I also met a couple of really cool guys with this modded tuner.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Do I see a bit of haze on the hood? :tsk: 






(j/k.  Great job! :thumbup: )


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

hmr said:


> Do I see a bit of haze on the hood? :tsk:
> 
> (j/k.  Great job! :thumbup: )


Definatley no haze. Carnuba wax is all the will grace my baby from now on. 
Thanks.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Great job, Lori! :thumbup: Beautiful car!

I love those wheels!!!


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

Very nice - wheels look great with black! No front plate?


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Lori said:


> I spent the better part of yesterday and today detailing my car. Here are some pics. I also met a couple of really cool guys with this modded tuner.


Very Very nice!! Great Job. :thumbup:

Is that the Comp Pkg trim or the real alum? I looked at the Comp Pkg trim and did not think much of it. :dunno:


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

mscoins said:


> No front plate?


Uh, It must have fallen off. :dunno: 
Thanks.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Lori said:


> I spent the better part of yesterday and today detailing my car. Here are some pics. I also met a couple of really cool guys with this modded tuner.


Niiiiice... now, loooower it.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

TD330ci said:


> Very Very nice!! Great Job. :thumbup:
> 
> Is that the Comp Pkg trim or the real alum? I look at the Comp Pkg trim and did not think much of it. :dunno:


That's the Comp pkg trim. I have mixed feelings on the trim myself. I like it because it's not so shiney but sometimes I wish it were .
Thanks.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Very nice. Which Carnuba did you use?

I've never put a front tag on my M3. I picked it up at the Performance Center and they didn't say anything about it and now I don't have the heart to do it. When I went in for an emissions check I tie-wrapped the front tag to the mesh in the lower grill area.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

SteveT said:


> Very nice. Which Carnuba did you use?
> 
> I've never put a front tag on my M3. I picked it up at the Performance Center and they didn't say anything about it and now I don't have the heart to do it. When I went in for an emissions check I tie-wrapped the front tag to the mesh in the lower grill area.


Thanks Steve, I used Pinnacle Liquid Souveran wax. I applied 2 coats. I plan to apply a top coat of Souveran Paste.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Technic said:


> Niiiiice... now, loooower it.


I've been considering that. I really like the performance though. I also like not scratching my bumper on curbs. But I agree that it would look better lowered. Which suspension would you recomend?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Lori said:


> I've been considering that. I really like the performance though. I also like not scratching my bumper on curbs. But I agree that it would look better lowered. Which suspension would you recomend?


I have the Eibach Pro Kit  spring set in mine and I think that it looks perfect. In your case, with the improved suspension I think that a Pro Kit is the way to go instead of a full coilover set if you are not into the heavy mod/track car world. :thumbup:


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Beautiful car. Looks really really sharp in black, but the required upkeep on black paint makes me shiver :yikes:


----------



## hsmith (Dec 10, 2003)

Excellent job. Looks absolutly stunning! You have a very beautful ZCP M3. :thumbup:


----------



## daytonaviolet (Jan 30, 2004)

very nice job.. those ZCP wheels look hot on JB cars.. :thumbup:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Beautiful Lori. I'm jealous. Finally putting my snow tires/wheels away this coming Friday.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Lori,

Stunning !!! :thumbup: 

Far too nice for a mere mortal, but hey may as well be you !!!!


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> Lori,
> 
> Stunning !!! :thumbup:
> 
> Far too nice for a mere mortal, but hey may as well be you !!!!


Indeed!


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------

